# Dynacor Gold Mines Inc. (DNG) Right or bad choice?



## StockMarketWolf (Aug 28, 2015)

Recently bought some of Dynacor Gold Mines Inc. (DNG) shares at 1.41$! Dynacor is a great undervalued company with no debt, good cash flow, great governance and was able to produce profits in it last quarters even with falling gold prices! The company is not actually a gold miner - Dynacor is a profitable gold ore processor in Peru which purchases high-grade ore from local miners and resell market price when processed. What you guys think about it? Good choice or bad choice? Thanks


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

StockMarketWolf said:


> Recently bought some of Dynacor Gold Mines Inc. (DNG) shares at 1.41$! Dynacor is a great undervalued company with no debt, good cash flow, great governance and was able to produce profits in it last quarters even with falling gold prices! The company is not actually a gold miner - Dynacor is a profitable gold ore processor in Peru which purchases high-grade ore from local miners and resell market price when processed. What you guys think about it? Good choice or bad choice? Thanks


Horrible choice, i would sell the shares ASAP.


----------



## StockMarketWolf (Aug 28, 2015)

supperfly17 said:


> Horrible choice, i would sell the shares ASAP.


How come?


----------

